# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Urinabgang vor/ bei Sex

## Stürmchen

Ich war 2011 zur Prosat. OP und bin relativ Kontinent! G. Verkehr nur mit Tabl. möglich! Seit längerer Zeit habe ich festgestellt, daß bei "intensiven" Gedanken an Sex (Kopfkino) etwas Urin abgeht! Natürlich nur in der Lage, das der Schliessmuskel unten ist-stehend, kniend! Pasiert aber auch bei unmittelbaren Sex! Aus diesem Grund habe ich nur noch Sex untenliegend, in Rückenlage! Auch meist nur mit Kondom!  
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. was kann ich dagegen tun! Leider habe ich eine Urologin und da ist mir die Frage peinlich!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Leider habe ich eine Urologin und da ist mir die Frage peinlich!


Da brauchst Du keinerlei Scheu zu haben mit deinem Problem.
Die Urologin hat dieses Fach selbst gewählt, also hat sie es mit vielen
Männern zu tun, die nunmal solche Probleme haben.
Die kann schon damit umgehen.

Helfen wird vielleicht ein fortgesetztes Kontinenztraining, wie man
das von der AHB her vielleicht schon kennt.

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Das ist kein seltenes Problem und das kannst Du mit der Urologin besprechen. Es wurde auch schon wiederholt hier im Forum angesprochen. Letztlich hilft wohl nur, vor dem Sex die Blase leerzumachen.

Georg

----------


## Heribert

> Helfen wird vielleicht ein fortgesetztes Kontinenztraining, wie man
> das von der AHB her vielleicht schon kennt.


Das Kontinenztraining fortzusetzen und dabei den gesamten Beckenboden mit einzubeziehen, regt den nach allen Becken-Operationen in Mitleidenschaft geratenen Pudendusnerv an.
Außerdem wird *progressive Muskelentspannung* als sehr hilfreich benannt solche Reaktionen der Ausscheidungsmuskulatur wieder zu normalisieren.

*N. pudendus*: Hat direkten Einfluss auf die Blasenfunktion, die Sexualfunktion, beeinflusst das vegetative Nervensystem. Im Grunde genommen alle nicht unmittelbar dem Willen unterworfene Muskelfunktionen der Ausscheidungsorgane des Beckens.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Urologe

> Ich war 2011 zur Prosat. OP und bin relativ Kontinent! G. Verkehr nur mit Tabl. möglich! Seit längerer Zeit habe ich festgestellt, daß bei "intensiven" Gedanken an Sex (Kopfkino) etwas Urin abgeht! Natürlich nur in der Lage, das der Schliessmuskel unten ist-stehend, kniend! Pasiert aber auch bei unmittelbaren Sex! Aus diesem Grund habe ich nur noch Sex untenliegend, in Rückenlage! Auch meist nur mit Kondom!  
> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. was kann ich dagegen tun! Leider habe ich eine Urologin und da ist mir die Frage peinlich!


Das Problem ist, Mann hat im "Urzustand" zwei Schliessmuskel als eine Art Schleusensystem. Sol soll gesichert werden, dass bei einer Ejakulation
nicht gleichzeitig Urin kommt. Und da der innere "Schleusen"-Schliessmuskel nur langsam reagiert, hat vielleicht schon jeder Mann einmal erlebt,
direkt nach Ejakulation ist selbst bei randvoller Blase ein Wasserlassen fast unmöglich.
Bei einer radikalen Prostatektomie wird dieser innere Schleusenmechanismus entfernt und die ganze Urinsäule steht nun ungebremst auf dem
eingentliche äusseren Schliessmuskel. Der darf sich nun natürlich nicht mehr in o.g. Situation öffnen - eben wegen Urinabgang.
Aber manchmal "vergisst" das Gehirn und die Reflexbögen (Nucleus Onuf) dieses.
Hier hilft in der Tat am Besten VORHER Blase zu entleern.

----------


## Stürmchen

Hallo, danke für Eure Antworten! Ist wahrscheinlich doch eine Kopfsache, wenn mir der U. beim intensiven Gedanken (Kopfkino) an Sex im z.B.im stehen in die Hose läuft ! Der Sex bei mir deshalb nur noch mit Kondom!  Lg Stürmchen

----------

